
Presidents and the Mythology of Munich - cawel
http://www.newsweek.com/id/141502/
======
cawel
From the article: "It may be true, as the saying goes, that leaders who ignore
history are doomed to repeat it. But it's also true that leaders who
carelessly or heedlessly use historical analogies, who twist or hype the
lessons of the past, may be destined to make even bigger mistakes than their
predecessors."

Interesting to see how important historical cliches are, being a source of
influence for post-war politicians, and so present in today's political
discourse.

